# media-OS für htpc



## fr33zZe (10. Dezember 2008)

*media-OS für htpc*

Hey Leute!
Hab mal ne Frage:
Gibt es ein freies OS für htpcs?


Gruß,
Flo


----------



## Las_Bushus (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: media-OS für htpc*



> Media-Center-Distributionen [Bearbeiten]
> Geexbox: eine kleine Multimedia-Live-CD, die den Betrieb eines HTPCs (Home Theater PC) ermöglicht und für die Wiedergabe von Audio-CDs, DVDs, Video-CDs aber auch einzelner Audio- und Video-Dateien konzipiert wurde; verwendet den MPlayer zum Abspielen der Multimedia-Dateien; nur ca. 20 MB groß
> KnoppMyth: ermöglicht den Betrieb eines HTPCs; verwendet MythTV und Konfigurationsskripte von Knoppix; basiert auf Debian
> Linux Media Center Edition (LinuxMCE): ermöglicht den Betrieb eines HTPCs, kann jedoch auch als zentrale Steuereinheit für die digitale Hausverwaltung fungieren (Telefonanlage, Jalousien, Lampen, Klimageräte etc.); verwendet MythTV; basiert auf Kubuntu
> ...


um da mal wikipedia zu zitieren  schau hier

das die alle auf dem Linux-Kernel aufbauen sollte man sich zumindest für linux interessieren wenn man es nutzen will.


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: media-OS für htpc*

Wenn man etwas Hand anlegt, ist fast jede Linux-Distribution für HTPC geeignet. Ich persönlich würde mir aber auch mal VDR (Video Disk Recorder) anschauen, damit kann man echt viel machen. Vor allem die Option, als Server zu fungieren und den Rest des Heimnetzes mit Musik und TV zu versorgen, ist sehr interessant. Durch die starke Verbreitung auch im weniger Computer-affinen Millieu (weil von der Funktionalität einfach unschlagbar) sollte es da auch leicht sein, Hilfe zu bekommen.
Aber es kommt halt immer darauf an, was du am Ende damit machen willst.


----------



## fr33zZe (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: media-OS für htpc*

was ich damit machen will kann ich dir/euch sagen:
1. Digital-reciever(sat)
2. Hdd-recorder(ist da showview möglich?)
3. DVD-player

Gibt es freie betriebssysteme, die diese funktionen bereitstellen?

Gruß,
Flo


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: media-OS für htpc*

Wie gesagt, VDR ist so das bekannteste dafür und ist auch gut dokumentiert. Wie aufwändig es ist, das einzurichten, weiß ich nicht, aber es ist auf jeden Fall sehr komfortabel, wenn es erstmal läuft. Ich habe mal nen Vergleich VDR mit Windows MCE gesehen und VDR war um längen besser.


----------



## fr33zZe (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: media-OS für htpc*

THX vorerst mal!
Wenn ich noch Fagen hab rühr ich mich.

Gruß,
Flo


----------

